# 22 chemical ingredients in hair dye banned by European commission



## Sound Of Vision (Mar 6, 2008)

This was almost 2 years ago and I didn't know about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I found out today, so here it is. It's proved scientifically that this ingredients are carcinogenic.

* 6-Methoxy-2,3-Pyridinediamine;

2,3-Naphthalene;

2,4-Diaminodiphenylamine;

2,6(2-Hydroxyl)-3,5-Pyridinediamine;

2-Methoxymethyl-p-Aminophenol;

4,5-Diamino-1-Methylpyrazole;

4,5-Diamino-1-((4-Chlorophenyl)Methyl)-1H-Pyrazole Sulphate;

4-Chloro-2-Aminophenol;

4-Hyrdoxyindole;

4-Methoxytoluene-2,5-Diamine;

5-Amino-4-Fluoro-2-Methylphenol Sulphate;

N,N-Diethyl-m-Aminophenol;

N,N-Dimethyl-2,6-Pyridinediamine;

N-Cyclopentyl-m-Aminophenol;

N-(2-Methoxyethyl)-p-phenylenadiamine;

2,4-Diamino-5-methylphenetol;

1,7-Naphthalenedediol;

3,4-Diamino Acid;

2-Aminomethyl-p-aminophenol;

Solvent Red 1 (CI 12150);

Acid Orange 24 (CI 20170);

Acid Red 73 (CI 27290).*

* Always read declarations on products!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

source


----------

